# Some Questions about CPU and RAM [UPGRADING] |< UPDATE:[UPGRADED] Experience Shared >|



## Honey (Aug 30, 2015)

hello,
im using i5 2310, gtx 970, 2x4gb corsair vengeance ddr3,windows10, and a regualr mobo,

now i feel its time to upgrade,
i5 6600k got released, but what i saw, it need ddr4 + motherboard are expensive as CPU, (hard for me as budget user)
im thinking to buy i5 4670k with normal motherboard, will use current ddr3 ram which im using at that time.
mainly i need to upgrade in sense of GAMING,

so in that, i have questions,
1.does i5 4670k supports ddr4 if i got chance to upgrade ram( so i need to choose ddr4 motherboard if its supported)
2.is ddr4 have benefit in gaming?
3.is i5 4670k not even close to i5 6600k ? not even after overclock?

Edit. 
if i buy ddr3 system, then my old current ddr3 will get use and lga1150 mobos are too cheap,
total estimate cost 350$ cpu+mobo

but if i buy DDR4 system,
CPU: i5 6600k costs 350$ in our country
+ RAM ddr4 gskill 120$
+ motherboard 250$
700+$ estimate, which is too big for me as budget user.

so the real question is,
is 350$ investment is near same to 700+$ investment?


please help me to solve confusion,
thanks alot.


----------



## JayCan73 (Aug 30, 2015)

No intel 4*** series do not support ddr4.
gaming performance would probably only increase by a few fps even on the best hardware.
10% better performance(rough estimate).
maybe a used 3570/3770(or equivalent Zeon) could get you the performance boost you're looking for? If your mobo supports it?


----------



## Honey (Aug 30, 2015)

JayCan73 said:


> No intel 4*** series do not support ddr4.
> gaming performance would probably only increase by a few fps even on the best hardware.
> 10% better performance(rough estimate).
> maybe a used 3570/3770(or equivalent Zeon) could get you the performance boost you're looking for? If your mobo supports it?


thanks for reply.
there is no used 3rd and 4th k version anyone selling,
i need to buy new one, i searched lot, even in local market too,
anyways,
the main thing is,
if i buy ddr3 system, then my old current ddr3 will get use and lga1150 mobos are too cheap,
total estimate cost 350$ cpu+mobo

but if i buy DDR4 system,
CPU: i5 6600k costs 350$ in our country
+ RAM ddr4 gskill 120$
+ motherboard 250$
700+$ estimate, which is too big for me as budget user.

so the real question is,
is 350$ investment is near same to 700+$ investment?


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 30, 2015)

> so in that, i have questions,
> 1.does i5 4670k supports ddr4 if i got chance to upgrade ram( so i need to choose ddr4 motherboard if its supported)
> 2.is ddr4 have benefit in gaming?
> 3.is i5 4670k not even close to i5 6600k ? not even after overclock?



1. the i5 4670k does not support ddr 4.
2. DDR 4 only has bigger speed but does not improve game performance over DDR3
3. the i5 4670k is a bit slower but still a great choice, but even better would be the i5 4690k

If you choose to upgrade the pc with the i5 4690k+ new mobo
it wont perform significantly worse then going with the CPU: i5 6600k costs 350$ in our country+ RAM ddr4 gskill 120$ + motherboard 250$ combo.



> is 350$ investment is near same to 700+$ investment?


Yes it is only a few FPS should be a difference, in some games maybe there wont even be a difference.
http://www.cpu-monkey.com/en/compare_cpu-intel_core_i5_6600k-521-vs-intel_core_i5_4690k-412
of this article that compares the Core i5 6600K Core i5 4690K Core i5 3570K cpu's
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-intel-skylake-core-i5-6600k-review


----------



## Honey (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks alot everyone,
i decided to go more futureproof, i ordered 6600k, but confused in mobo, i need cheap and good mobo,
http://www.amazon.in/Asus-Z170-K-Generation-Processor-MotherBoard/dp/B0126R4PXC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1441090779&sr=8-5&keywords=lga1151
Asus Z170-K
is that mobo is good, for little overclocking?


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 1, 2015)

Honey said:


> thanks alot everyone,
> i decided to go more futureproof, i ordered 6600k, but confused in mobo, i need cheap and good mobo,
> http://www.amazon.in/Asus-Z170-K-Generation-Processor-MotherBoard/dp/B0126R4PXC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1441090779&sr=8-5&keywords=lga1151
> Asus Z170-K
> is that mobo is good, for little overclocking?



For experimenting with OCing, yes. Don't expect too high of an overclock out of it though. It's a solid board nonetheless and the real star of the show is the Z170 chipset.


----------



## Honey (Sep 1, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> For experimenting with OCing, yes. Don't expect too high of an overclock out of it though. It's a solid board nonetheless and the real star of the show is the Z170 chipset.


Bro, can i use cooler master 212 evo heat sink on this cpu?


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 1, 2015)

Honey said:


> Bro, can i use cooler master 212 evo heat sink on this cpu?



You should be able to. I don't see any reason why it would be incompatible.


----------



## Honey (Sep 14, 2015)

ok i upgraded to i5 6600k, asus z170 gaming pro mobo, gskill ripjaw 4 21**mhz something(2x4gb),
coming from i5 2310, i didnt see any fps gain in normal playing, just 2 3 fps, 
but one thing.
i ran gta 5 benchmark, both cpu, what i saw, in gta 5 all scenes there was 3 4 fps gain (not big) but at last scene when car get explod into the petrol tank, i saw big jump, 35 fps gain (in i5 2310 it was 34 35fps and in new one, it was 70 80)
only that scene,
rest shown same performance.. after effects rendering got 15-20% better)
single core performance was in i5 2310 was 1800+ and here in new one got 2400+

i will show you some benchmark pics, 

*OVERALL COMPARISON SCORES *(i5 2310 vs i5 6600k, Gtx 970, Corsair DDR3 Vengeance 1333(no oc 1600) 2x4gb vs 2x4gb GSKILL RIPJAW 4 2144 somthing MHZ)







*CPU SCORES *(i5 2310 RED vs i5 6600k BLUE)






*3D SCORES *(GTX (970 STRIX no OC)






*MEMORY MARKS (*Corsair DDR3 Vengeance 1333(no oc 1600) 2x4gb vs 2x4gb GSKILL RIPJAW 4 2144 somthing MHZ)


----------

